# lost i phone browns canyon



## g.soutiere (Jul 7, 2009)

A friend of mine lost her I phone on a commercial trip on browns canyon. It is a white I phone with a pink case in a ziplock bag with a debt card. If found please call gerry at 30three nine eight 1 97 eight six, leave a message, beer reward. Thanks gerry


----------



## g.soutiere (Jul 7, 2009)

Bump. The phone was lost Wednesday. Don't think it will turn up but just figured I would try.
Lost on a half day trip with Noah's ark. I still don't know why she brought her phone and card on a commercial trip but figured I would try with all the kind river folk to keep an eye out. May be found in some eddy somewhere.


----------

